# Single shot .5mm for 3/8 steel



## Nam11 (Mar 5, 2021)

I am trying to switch things up since I am new and trying to find what I like to shoot and gives me the best combo of speed and accuracy. I currently shoot on single shot pre made 15mmx22mm .7mm thick bands for 3/8 steel. What would be a comparable setup with their .5mm latex? Is this a good thickness for 3/8 steel or should I continue with the .7mm latex. I have some bulk .7 and .5 I am going to cut but wondering if anyone uses .5 for 3/8 steel.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

What is your draw length? I'm a new shooter as well but that combo would probably be giving me some hand slap.

I do pretty close to those dimensions with .6 and it works pretty well but also will depend on the material.


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

3/8 steel on .5 SSB is my favorite setup. I shoot a long draw, 65" with a 3/4" - 5/8" taper, a short draw will have considerably different results.


----------



## Nam11 (Mar 5, 2021)

My draw currently is 29” don’t think I will be trying a longer draw anytime soon. I figure get a good setup and then when I get a lot better try some longer draws. I was getting some hand slap with the original simple shot setup, but seems as the bands wore in a little that went away.


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

If you're using .5 try a 3/4"-1/2" taper, i use BSB.55 and that set up works well for target shooting 3/8"steel


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

I’m a 29” too. BSB (Burning Skull Brand) .5mm cut 15-20 mm taper, 5.5 inch active length is a sweet setup for both 5/16 and 3/8 ammo. BSB is a little more stretchy than others and you have to shorten your normal length about a 1/2 inch.


----------



## Nam11 (Mar 5, 2021)

Thanks. I will try this.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Palmettoflyer said:


> I'm a 29" too. BSB (Burning Skull Brand) .5mm cut 15-20 mm taper, 5.5 inch active length is a sweet setup for both 5/16 and 3/8 ammo. BSB is a little more stretchy than others and you have to shorten your normal length about a 1/2 inch.


Same with .55 100% Slingshot.


----------

